# Jacksonville Trial



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Any news anyone??????
Thanks!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news yet?

Marty & lesa c


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

All I know is that cell service is hit or miss from the trial grounds.

Hopefully today some news will reach those of us not there!

Andy


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Open is a big quad with two retired guns. There are about 15 dogs left to run this morning. The derby finished. I understand that Keith Farmer won with T-Bone, Barbara Younglove earned both second and third (I don't know which dog was which), and Bill Thompson received a 4th with Rosey. The Q is just starting but I don't know anything about the set up.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats to Keith Farmer and Greg. That puts T Bone on the Derby list and he is only 14 months old!


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know about AM. Type setup and or dogs running?

Same w/ Qual?

Thanks,
GL


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> That puts T Bone on the Derby list and he is only 14 months old


Bone is actually 15 months old (big distinction there)...

What a great derby with outstanding judging by some dedicated folks.

The field of dogs was/is very strong. Congrats to all who placed and finished.




.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Keith Farmer said:


> Bone is actually 15 months old (big distinction there)...
> 
> What a great derby with outstanding judging by some dedicated folks.
> 
> ...


Congrats Keith! That is fantastic.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Q should have wrapped up the land blind and beginning to start on water. The first series was a triple in a hay field with large, covered hay bales that were lightly colored making it tricky to pick out the guns. Several dogs had big hunts. Not sure how many were called back to the land blind, but my dog was one of the last to run. Hopefully we will be back for the water.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Keith Farmer said:


> Bone is actually 15 months old (big distinction there)...
> 
> What a great derby with outstanding judging by some dedicated folks.
> 
> ...


Way to go Keith and T-Bone! With a look on his face like that what else would you give that dog BUT 1st Place in the Derby.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

SouthBryanLabs said:


> Way to go Keith and T-Bone! With a look on his face like that what else would you give that dog BUT 1st Place in the Derby.


"T-Bone has ..B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L black nose/pigment!! Congratulations on the First...

Congratulations to all in the Derby!!

....and Barbara is havings some very great weekend results on a regular basis!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Wondering if anybody has any callbacks on Qual, Am and Open? Congrats to Keith on the Derby Win ! 
Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard that callbacks will be given out at the tailgate tonight.

Andy


----------



## gboree (Oct 12, 2008)

All the hard work has paid off Keith

Thanks!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

The derby was very good this weekend. Excellent bird placement and judging!! This weekend concludes my guys derby career. Rueben taking 2nd gave him 33 points and Blaze 9 points!! And as a bonus 2 weeks ago Reuben won both the Qual and the Derby. It has been a real thrill for me to compete with my two Emma pups! And I am looking forward to what the future holds for us!!

Thank to all that have helped us get there!!

Barbara Younglove


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Jaybar's Where's Your Bird, Dude won the Qual!!! 

Congrats to Kevin Cheff and Jim Dorobek! Dude is Rueben and Blaze's littermate!! Two of them qualified-all age by their 2nd birthday today!!

Way to go!!

Barb


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Do we have any Am and Open news? Also any other news on the Qual?

Congrats on the great weekend, Barbara.

Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Cell service must have really been bad in Jacksonville.

I finally heard from Jim and Judy and guess they also had a fantastic weekend.

Curry placed 2nd in the Qual. This is the littlermate to our girl JJ.
Jet won the Am and Kicker got 2nd in the Am.

Way to to go Jim and Judy !

Marty


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Complete results are now posted on EntryExpress.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations Brad Bellmore and Steve Yozamp on their open win with Edge!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!  #12 Shanry's Windy Hill Explorer , "Windy" !!! 3RD in the Q !! 

..her owners, Carol & Fred Hurley !!

Awesome!!  

Judy, Bob...and the "Boys"


----------

